# Tempered Glass Screen protectors "do the job"



## Patsy (Oct 12, 2017)

I bought a tempered glass screen protector for my Samsung A5. About £3. Dropped my phone many times, landing screen down. After 2 years when my contract was up, I removed the protector. It was so battered it almost crumbled away in my hands. Revealed underneath was a completely scratch free and like new phone screen. I would say yes they do prevent phone screens from cracking.. Tempered glass remember!!! Just bought one for my new Samsung Galaxy Note 8.


----------



## mad1394 (Oct 12, 2017)

This commercial has been brought to you by : The Tempered Glass Society.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 12, 2017)

Cool story. Glad your phone is ok.


----------



## R00kie (Oct 12, 2017)

He removed his screen protector off: You will never guess what was beneath it!


----------



## PHaS3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Smartphone repair shops hate him! Find out why! 

I hate tempered glass protectors. They don't have an oleophobic coating, and add a layer of scatter between the display and, well your face. They also dont make ones to handle curved glass screens properly. 

To each his own though, if you like it and you tend to drop your phone a lot, then more power to you.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 12, 2017)

once you go Gorilla glass, there is no going back.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 12, 2017)

AsRock said:


> once you go Gorilla glass, there is no going back.


I still go the tempered glass screen protector route.  

I proved on last phone the gorilla glass myth CAN be busted with several nice gouges in it.


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 12, 2017)

Well, this escalated quickly.  I stopped using phone screen protectors. What's the point of Gorilla glass then? Also from the four main types of screen protectors - 2 distort the colours not in a good way.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 12, 2017)

lZKoce said:


> Well, this escalated quickly.  I stopped using phone screen protectors. What's the point of Gorilla glass then? Also from the four main types of screen protectors - 2 distort the colours not in a good way.


Gorilla glass DOES work, but it is still able to be scratched or have gouges in the surface. 

As to screen protectors distorting, I think you get what you pay for. I paid a little extra for a higher end tempered glass protector, and I have no color distortion and nearly perfect tactile feel and touch of the screen.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 12, 2017)

lZKoce said:


> Well, this escalated quickly.  I stopped using phone screen protectors. What's the point of Gorilla glass then? Also from the four main types of screen protectors - 2 distort the colours not in a good way.



Gorilla his arse... it is still fragile and scratches easily... the thing is not as hard as sand crystal sharp edge... the only option is to use your head and handle the device with care.


----------

